# Moving to Spain...



## Roma76 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some advice... I am strongly considering moving to Spain in the near future and would like to make the decision being well informed. Unfortunately, I can't find anything of much worth on the web... 
My situation is : I am single, no kids but a cat. I am a French teacher (French nationality) currently working in England. If I move to Spain, I will only on the condition that I have a contract with an international school. I am not too picky on the location, but near the sea would be a plus. 
Now, with the knowledge that I will have a regular income and a secure position for at least a year, is it wise to make such a move in the current economic situation? What is the cost of living like at the moment? How much does electricity / food / rent etc cost? Basically, can I have a decent lifestyle (not asking for luxury) on a teacher's wage? Unfortunately, I don't know how much international schools pay their teachers, so if anyone as any experience in this, could you please share? 

I would love to have some helpful answers as what I can find on the web is very general and generally destined to people wanting to retired or set up businesses... 

I will appreciate any (constructive) help!

Thank you!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you looked at

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/138984-calling-all-newbies.html

IIRC you'll get less pay in Spain than the UK, broadly speaking the cost of living is much the same.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

As a general rule of thumb, the cost of living is much the same overall as the UK, some areas a little cheaper.

International school teachers earn a reasonable wage - again you'd probably afford to live much the same as you would do in the Uk.

You say you are working in the UK - are you teaching? Most international schools in Spain teach the English curriculum and would be looking for UK registered teachers.

If that does not apply to you, you may be able to get a teaching assistant job, but salaries are much lower.

You would have to hurry - jobs starting September 13 have been advertised since February, and most recruitment will be complete soon.


----------



## Roma76 (Apr 16, 2013)

brocher said:


> As a general rule of thumb, the cost of living is much the same overall as the UK, some areas a little cheaper.
> 
> International school teachers earn a reasonable wage - again you'd probably afford to live much the same as you would do in the Uk.
> 
> ...




Hi and thanks for this! 

I am currently teaching French in a secondary school, have all the diploma necessary etc. I am feeling the need for a change and as my family is in France, Spain looks like a good option. I know i am a little late, but in no hurry to leave. If it doesn't happen now it will be next year!  
There are a couple of schools advertising, but i don't want to rush the decision and end up regretting the move for being ill-informed... Incidentally, does anyone know anything about Cambridge House Community College near Valencia? 

Thanks for the prompt reply!


----------



## Roma76 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you very much bob_bob!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Roma76 said:


> Hi and thanks for this!
> 
> I am currently teaching French in a secondary school, have all the diploma necessary etc. I am feeling the need for a change and as my family is in France, Spain looks like a good option. I know i am a little late, but in no hurry to leave. If it doesn't happen now it will be next year!
> There are a couple of schools advertising, but i don't want to rush the decision and end up regretting the move for being ill-informed... Incidentally, does anyone know anything about Cambridge House Community College near Valencia?
> ...


As long as it is Uk qualifications , and GTC registration you have. 

If you have a look at TES forums you can sometimes find a little info about schools. Or here - The International Schools Review Forum :: View topic - Teachanywhere.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Roma76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am looking for some advice... I am strongly considering moving to Spain in the near future and would like to make the decision being well informed. Unfortunately, I can't find anything of much worth on the web...
> My situation is : I am single, no kids but a cat. I am a French teacher (French nationality) currently working in England. If I move to Spain, I will only on the condition that I have a contract with an international school. I am not too picky on the location, but near the sea would be a plus.
> ...


Look at the TES and The Guardian on Tuesdays
Europe, Spain, Secondary Jobs
However, I'm not sure there'll be many vacancies for French teachers. There's one in the link above


----------



## Roma76 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks Pesky Wesky, 

Alerts are set for international jobs on the TES but I didn't think of looking at the Guardian. 
I am not worried about the job though, i.e I am not desperate to leave where I am, I just have no idea what the situation in Spain is like at the moment (apart from what is being said on the news) and if I decide to apply, I'd rather do it with the knowledge that, should I be offered a position, I know what I am leaving for!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There are a few Lycée Francais in Spain, I know Alicante and Madrid have at least one and there may be more.
They might have more opportunity for a French national but I don't know how competitive they would be with wages against an international school.
Still it's worth keeping in mind.


----------

